# دائره الكترونية لقياس مستوى الشحن فى البطارية



## كويس (11 فبراير 2009)

:63:السلام عليكم اخوانى فى المنتدى . اقدم لكم اليوم دائره الكترونية لقياس مستوى الشحن فى بطارية السيارة. وذلك من خلال 4 دايودات ضوئية نعرف من خلالها مستوى الشحن فى البطارية.
الدائره و المخطط التنفيذى من خلال الرابط فى الاسفل مع جزيل الشكر.

http://up1.m5zn.com/download-2009-2-10-09-0t0o5hlxa.pdf
http://up1.m5zn.com/download-2009-2-10-09-rvgjh9h86.pdf


----------



## محمد جزائر (11 فبراير 2009)

.................................شكرا لك يا أخ.....................................


----------



## كويس (12 فبراير 2009)

العفو اخى وانا فى الخدمه لكل اخوانى فى المنتدى الحبيب دائما................


----------



## المهندس محمد داود (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور والله انك كويس يا كويس


----------



## كويس (12 فبراير 2009)

العفو اخى وانا فى الخدمه......


----------



## المهندس يحيى (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كويس (13 فبراير 2009)

العفو اخى المهندس يحيى وانا فى الخدمه دائما انشاء الله تعالى .............


----------



## عماد 22 (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور يا اخى وبارك الله فيك سسسسس


----------



## منار يازجي (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك............


----------



## alaajh (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهميمن رياض (3 يونيو 2011)

*العراق*

طيب فكره حلوه


----------



## سنيكرس (8 يونيو 2011)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااا
السؤاال 
صمم دائرة تقوم بعملية ضرب عددين a.bكاعدد مكون من ثلاث بت


----------



## بوعبد (11 يونيو 2011)

يالخو ماقصرت بس الرابط لم يفتح معي لو تكرمت ارجوتفيدني


----------



## عماد حسن (19 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت اذا ممكن تشوف الرابط 
لانه لايعمل 
وشكرا


----------



## eng_moh (20 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

